# Buying a holiday home



## Martinpdickinson (Apr 19, 2014)

I retire in November and my partner and I are looking at buying a holiday home in Northern Cyprus. 
Our intention is to spend 6 months of the year there and we are seeking any advice that may be relevant.
If TRNC goes into the EU what will the impact be. 
How secure do you feel you money is tied up in a property in TRNC
If eating local produce, e.g not fish and chips how does the cost of living compare with the UK


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Martinpdickinson said:


> I retire in November and my partner and I are looking at buying a holiday home in Northern Cyprus.
> Our intention is to spend 6 months of the year there and we are seeking any advice that may be relevant.
> If TRNC goes into the EU what will the impact be.
> How secure do you feel you money is tied up in a property in TRNC
> If eating local produce, e.g not fish and chips how does the cost of living compare with the UK


Good Morning,

I suggest you look at forums for the occupied north of the island (TNRC). Most , if not all, of the contributors of this forum live in the Republic of Cyprus ( South) and therefore have little information that will be of help to you.

Kind regards


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

North part of Cyprus is illegal and full of stolen land and property


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

TRNC will never go into Europe as it's not a (recognised) country.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As a great many of the properties in the North are built illegally on Greek Cypriot owned land it is very risky buying anything there. The illegal Turkish occupying government issue false title deeds showing land to have belonged to Turkish Cypriots.
There are many UK expats who are living with the shadow of possibly having their homes taken from them and having to pay to have the them demolished and the land returned to its original state.
Read the Orams case.
Also as the North is not and never will become a part of the EU you would not be entitled to health free care there unlike the South where UK pensioners are entitled to the same healthcare as Cypriots.


Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> As a great many of the properties in the North are built illegally on Greek Cypriot owned land it is very risky buying anything there. The illegal Turkish occupying government issue false title deeds showing land to have belonged to Turkish Cypriots.
> There are many UK expats who are living with the shadow of possibly having their homes taken from them and having to pay to have the them demolished and the land returned to its original state.
> Read the Orams case.
> Also as the North is not and never will become a part of the EU you would not be entitled to health free care there unlike the South where UK pensioners are entitled to the same healthcare as Cypriots.
> ...


Just a quick note on legal status, the EU regards the occupied part of the Republic (known as the TRNC but recognised only by Turkey) as de jure part of the European Union and as an occupied part of a European State. It has poured and is pouring hundreds of millions of euros into the north, in part as part of various confidence building measures in the run up to what might be a solution. Great caution must be exercised in any purchases as other commentators have already noted.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

kimonas said:


> ...the European Union...has poured and is pouring hundreds of millions of euros into the north, in part as part of various confidence building measures in the run up to what might be a solution...


This is so typical of the EU. 

When a member state (like Ireland) returns the 'wrong' result after a national referendum, another had to be held the following year so that the 'right result' could be submitted ('No' clearly does not always mean 'No' to the EU).

When a member state (like Cyprus) objects to the EU stance on the TRNC and exercises it's veto to £256M aid to the TRNC, the EU responded with the Lisbon Treaty to remove the rights of individual countries to veto.

Small countries do not seem to be equal members of this crazy union (which UK citizens did not vote to create).


----------



## hjeff045 (Apr 21, 2014)

You have to bought your home at some other place. There are lot of people says that is illegal place then why you spend money over that type of place. Choose some peaceful place.


----------

